# TV-cable war leaves Hornets hanging...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers, you were one of the first people I thought about when I read this. 

Article


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A little more on this subject. I hope they come to a solution.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/?/base/sports-3/1199777413289380.xml&coll=1


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

They need to come to a solution real soon. My uncle was over watching the BCS game yesterday and he said well now that LSU and the Saints season is over I guess I'll get ready for the draft since I can't watch the Hornets. He lives in Kenner and have DirectTV. Not only are the people on the Northshore stuck out, but also anyone who don't have Cox. Hopefully when they work out a deal, CST will be available to everyone.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> They need to come to a solution real soon. My uncle was over watching the BCS game yesterday and *he said well now that LSU and the Saints season is over I guess I'll get ready for the draft since I can't watch the Hornets.* He lives in Kenner and have DirectTV. Not only are the people on the Northshore stuck out, but also anyone who don't have Cox. Hopefully when they work out a deal, CST will be available to everyone.


That sucks. Tell him to go catch a couple of games until they hopefully come to a favorable solution. He'll love being there. We'll probably hear how the meeting went sometime today or tomorrow. Also, being in Kenner, what made him go with DirectTV over Cox? Price? Better channels?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

He has directtv because of the same reason my parents went to direct. After the storm, Cox was really slow at getting everyone cable back up. My parents went 2 months without cable and then decided to get direct. When you get satellite you have to sign a contract so most people decided to keep them. My dad is a huge Hornets fan, so he have both satellite and cox basic services to watch the Hornets games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> He has directtv because of the same reason my parents went to direct. * After the storm, Cox was really slow at getting everyone cable back up.* My parents went 2 months without cable and then decided to get direct. When you get satellite you have to sign a contract so most people decided to keep them. My dad is a huge Hornets fan, so he have both satellite and cox basic services to watch the Hornets games.


Oh yeah, yeah, yeah. That's true. LOL @ your dad. He rules!


----------



## BWBW (Dec 21, 2007)

bee-fan said:


> They need to come to a solution real soon. My uncle was over watching the BCS game yesterday and he said well now that LSU and the Saints season is over I guess I'll get ready for the draft since I can't watch the Hornets. He lives in Kenner and have DirectTV. Not only are the people on the Northshore stuck out, but also anyone who don't have Cox. Hopefully when they work out a deal, CST will be available to everyone.


Wow..There's something very similar to this going on in Oregon so I really feel for you guys. Comcast Cable (which is not even available in most of Oregon) has the deal for most all the Blazer games. They won't or haven't negotiated a deal with Dish or DirecTV, so we satellite and NBA League Pass subscribers are blacked out of every Blazer game,(even the away games) regardless of the fact that I live 270 miles from Portland. It stinks! It's particularly frustrating, considering the Blazer Organization has finally sent all the "jail-blazer" era players packing and given us a team of hard working, good character guys to support. Even without the recent Blazer success, I want to watch this team, win or lose....and I can't.

Anyway..I hope ya'll get the situation resolved. The Hornets are such and exciting team to watch and I wish them continued success. Beat those Lakers tonight!! I can watch your team...so I will.
......bwbw


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

BWBW said:


> Wow..There's something very similar to this going on in Oregon so I really feel for you guys. Comcast Cable (which is not even available in most of Oregon) has the deal for most all the Blazer games. They won't or haven't negotiated a deal with Dish or DirecTV, so we satellite and NBA League Pass subscribers are blacked out of every Blazer game,(even the away games) regardless of the fact that I live 270 miles from Portland. It stinks! It's particularly frustrating, considering the Blazer Organization has finally sent all the "jail-blazer" era players packing and given us a team of hard working, good character guys to support. Even without the recent Blazer success, I want to watch this team, win or lose....and I can't.
> 
> Anyway..I hope ya'll get the situation resolved. The Hornets are such and exciting team to watch and I wish them continued success. Beat those Lakers tonight!! I can watch your team...so I will.
> ......bwbw


Thanks BWBW. Wished success to you guys too. Yeah, sounds like the same type of situation. The meeting that was held yesterday sounded like it ended up more positive than negative so we're just hoping that something will be resolved soon. Sucks for you guys too. Are they at least in ongoing negotiations about it or did they just put it under the rug altogether for the time being?


----------



## BWBW (Dec 21, 2007)

girllovesthegame said:


> Thanks BWBW. Wished success to you guys too. Yeah, sounds like the same type of situation. The meeting that was held yesterday sounded like it ended up more positive than negative so we're just hoping that something will be resolved soon. Sucks for you guys too. Are they at least in ongoing negotiations about it or did they just put it under the rug altogether for the time being?


Depends on who you talk to. My personal experience has been that I write to Comcast, DirecTV and the Blazers on a daily basis (can be a pretty squeeky wheel when I want to be) and do date...the Blazers are the only party interested enough to actually reply. Comcast is the real devil here, but the Blazers aren't without blame, since they took the money and ran, leaving many fans in the dark. All I can tell you is that the Blazers hope a deal is struck, but I don't think they are really doing much to help it happen. So far we've heard it would be resolved by the beginning of the season..then by December....then by the New Year, and it's now Jan 9 and I'm still not able to watch any Blazer games except the TNT or ESPN games. Talking to DirecTV is like talking to a brick wall. I cannot understand being blacked out, considering my distance from Portland when the NBA's rule is 150 miles,and Comcast Cable is not available in my area. They even blocked the couple of games that were broadcast on the NBA TV channel. 

Anyway...I truly hope they are all negotiating in good faith. Comcast is proclaiming sky-rocketing viewership and the Rose Garden is selling out nightly. I'm not sure they really care about those of us that are left out of the fun. But, I continue to hope.

....bwbw


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

BWBW said:


> Depends on who you talk to. My personal experience has been that I write to Comcast, DirecTV and the Blazers on a daily basis (can be a pretty squeeky wheel when I want to be) and do date...the Blazers are the only party interested enough to actually reply. Comcast is the real devil here, but the Blazers aren't without blame, since they took the money and ran, leaving many fans in the dark. All I can tell you is that the Blazers hope a deal is struck, but I don't think they are really doing much to help it happen. So far we've heard it would be resolved by the beginning of the season..then by December....then by the New Year, and it's now Jan 9 and I'm still not able to watch any Blazer games except the TNT or ESPN games. Talking to DirecTV is like talking to a brick wall. I cannot understand being blacked out, considering my distance from Portland when the NBA's rule is 150 miles,and Comcast Cable is not available in my area. *They even blocked the couple of games that were broadcast on the NBA TV channel.*
> 
> Anyway...I truly hope they are all negotiating in good faith. Comcast is proclaiming sky-rocketing viewership and the Rose Garden is selling out nightly. I'm not sure they really care about those of us that are left out of the fun. But, I continue to hope.
> 
> ....bwbw



Wow. Talk about a total shut out. I hope for the fans sake they're negotiating in good faith as well. Good luck.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

GeauxTigers, something you might be interested in. They're still in negotiations but they've reached a temporary agreement to air the next 3 games and a replay of the Hornets/Suns double OT game.

http://www.wwltv.com/local/stories/wwl020808khhornets.a167f0c7.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow I was just talking about this today to some ignorant turd who said the Hornets shouldn't stay in Louisiana because they dont get proper fan support. Not being able to market the wealthy Northshore market is hurting the Hornets. This needs to be resolved for the health of the attendance and for my own damn sanity.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A little something on this subject. Still no Charter or DirectTV though.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/03/cst_dish_network_reach_deal_to.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The no Charter is friggin killing me....as I just told you via PM, its so necessary to the attendance success of the Hornets to get people from the Northshore interested in this team. The Nortshore region namely St Tammany parish is all Charter and Direct TV...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> The no Charter is friggin killing me....as I just told you via PM, its so necessary to the attendance success of the Hornets to get people from the Northshore interested in this team. The Nortshore region namely St Tammany parish is all Charter and Direct TV...


Someone on another forum said they just subscribed to Dish and they got a better deal than Charter would have given him. Others may begin jumping on the Dish bandwagon.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Another link:

http://www.nba.com/news/hornetstelevisiondeal_080308.html


----------

